# Nashville commuter rail



## Exvalley (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks to my friends at Pfizer, I have business trip to Nashville coming up. 

I finish my meetings at noon on a Tuesday and am not leaving until Wednesday morning.

I was hoping to ride the Music City Star to Lebanon in the afternoon. The problem is that the earliest train that I can get arrives at Lebanon on 5:15 PM. There are no trains back to Nashville at that hour and it looks like the 90 bus doesn't even run that late. 

Any thoughts? Or am I just out of luck?


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2021)

Uber back. That is what I did in a similar situation a few years back.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 21, 2021)

While you are there you should go visit the Tennessee Central Railroad Museum. It's basically a museum with all 1980s Amtrak's interiors including the original LePub layout. Very cool place with a lot of Budd cars, and a few cab units. On weekends they run on the Nashville & Eastern.


----------



## Exvalley (Apr 21, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> While you are there you should go visit the Tennessee Central Railroad Museum. It's basically a museum with all 1980s Amtrak's interiors including the original LePub layout. Very cool place with a lot of Budd cars, and a few cab units. On weekends they run on the Nashville & Eastern.


Unfortunately, the museum building is closed. They are running excursions, but not on the day that I am available. Bummer! I really wanted to check it out!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 21, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Unfortunately, the museum building is closed. They are running excursions, but not on the day that I am available. Bummer! I really wanted to check it out!



Private message me with your date. I'll get a friend of mine who works there to show you around.


----------

